# Persimmon Wine Recipe



## Cxwgfamily (Sep 4, 2018)

Does anyone have a good recipe for persimmon wine. A good friend has several persimmon trees in his yard and wants me to make a persimmon wine. Also, any helpful hints or techniques I should know about would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance!!
Cxwgfamily


----------



## salcoco (Sep 5, 2018)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp should have one that works


----------

